# Are these Dwarf Cory Cat?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I bought what I was told were dwarf cory cats but now I am looking at pictures on the internet of them and none of them look like my little guys. Even if they are not I will still keep them and just move them into a bigger tank. They are very small at most slightly bigger than a half inch. Any way here is the only picture I could get of them because they are really fast. I have 4 but only could get two in the picture.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The little guy on top looks just like my otos.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I think what I actually have are corydoras pygmaeus although one of thems stripe is a little different. I would just like someone to verify it for me though. If thats what they are it is fine they stay small so will still work in my tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe a Otocinclus affinis was mixed in with your corydoras pygmaeus? In your picture the guy on top looks like an oto, and the one below him looks like a pygmy cory.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Auntie Kimmie,
I also have otos in this tank but the are a good bit bigger and look very slightly different mostly the mouth is different.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Just wanted to add 2 of them are like the guy on top and 2 are like the one on bottom.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok after looking them up I think I have 2 Corydoras Habrosus which would be the bottom one on the leave in the above picture and 2 Corydoras Pygmaeus which would be the top one in the above picture.
Below are pictures of each kind of fish I got off different web site so you can compare them to mine to see if you agree with me.








​ 







http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/File:Corydoras_pygmaeus-6746.jpg


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I just commented on the two species in your thread in the catfish section, before seeing this one here. You've already sorted out the mystery; the top fish is Corydoras pygmaeus, the lower is Corydoras habrosus. As noted in the other thread, you need to add to their numbers to ensure they last. The profiles give you more info on each.

Do you know about our profiles? Each has photos of the fish, and information on maintenance, compatibility, etc. No need to search elsewhere;-). Though we don't have every fish in the profiles--but we're adding more regularly.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I've wanted Corydoras Habrosus for nearly two years and we never get them in any of the LFS around my area. Lucky you!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you Byron these are in the 10 gallon with the Ember Tetras so I am not sure how many more I can safely add I have 9 Ember Tetras and 4 Ghost Shrimp as well as 3 Otos but the Otos will be moveing into a bigger tank within a couple of weeks, I got them for my brother and he will be comeing to visit in a few weeks and will take them home with him when he comes. How many more do you think I should add? Kimmie this is the first time I have seen any of the small corys here locally, if you were not way on the other side of the US I would get you some and mail them to you. ;-)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Byron the four of them seem to stay together most of the time or at least in twos although I have seen them also sometimes swimming with the group of Ember Tetras. When they are in groups of 2 its always one of each kind. So I think if you don't think it will be to much I will add 5 more to the group.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If it were me, and with a 10g and the other fish/shrimp mentioned, I would get another 3 of each, making a total of five of each species.

I've had both species in my 90g for the last year, and they always stay with their own species. I have never noticed the two mixing when shoaling, though in fewer numbers (I have 9-10 of each) that is more likely. Anyway, you have the room, and they will be more comfortable in a larger group of each species.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I will go tomorrow after I get off work and see if I can get 3 more of each. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You're welcome Amanda.


----------

